
Neovim 0.2.2 released - jmlucjav
https://github.com/neovim/neovim/releases/tag/v0.2.2
======
brudgers
Neovim 0.2.1 discussion about two weeks ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15650504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15650504)

------
misspepe
Does neovim have something similar to vim-tiny ?

~~~
j605
Neovim is tiny.

